# The Art of Anime



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From get out!:

*The art of Anime
Japanese animation comes to the Fresno Art Musem*

In the world of anime, cartoon rules don't apply.

If an anvil falls from the sky, if it hits someone on the head, chances are there's gonna be blood.

This ain't Road Runner. They won't be shaking it off.

"They would die in anime," says Li Harmon, program coordinator with the education department at the Fresno Art Museum.

The museum, along with Fresno Anime Club, shows anime once or twice a month on Saturdays in the museum's Bonner Auditorium.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mark... take a look here: http://www.funimation.com/ I guess these guys produce and distribute anime programming. They were just purchased by a company that I bought some stock in recently. Let me know if you have ever heard of any of their product and if so, if it is any good and if you think they will get a following.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, dude! If the characters don't use ACME products, I ain't watching it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------

